# What are SMACNA Codes?



## Syed A Pasha (May 3, 2014)

Hello, I am a Mechanical HVAC Engineer.
I have recently Joined a new Company.
My Manager posed a question to me which i cant find the answer.
I really need someone's help.

Question 


During Duct Fabrication stage, client gives us the specification under which we have to manufacture ducts from GI Sheet.
Specification such as thickness of the GI Sheet according to the Duct Size.
Usually Company prefers Sheet Metal and Air Conditioning Contractors (SMACNA) Specifications.
One example
(Duct Size) -- (Class B) -- (Class C)
(Longer Side) -- (Thickness) -- (Thickness)
(mm) (mm) (mm)
400 -- 1 -- 1
600 -- 1 -- 1
1500 -- 1.2 -- 1.2
Based on Duct size the Thickness Differs.
What is the Difference in Class B and Class C and various Classes under SMACNA

Please Help


----------



## vnapo3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Your question is very vague. Yes the larger the size of duct gets the heavier the metal needs to be. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

